# Umbrella contractor companies irland



## steveob87 (Dec 1, 2017)

Guys??

I am looking for some recommendations for Umbrella companies in Ireland. I have been put in contact with a few but they never materialized.

Thanks
Stephen


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

This is the single greatest message ever posted here.


----------



## steveob87 (Dec 1, 2017)

Sorry???


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, it's just hilariously obscure and has nothing to do with Germany.


----------



## steveob87 (Dec 1, 2017)

Elaborate please??


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

steveob87 said:


> Elaborate please??


You posted in the Germany forum.

Maybe try the general Europe forum since we don't have a dedicated Ireland one?


----------

